# Entire process in pictures (fork of heart Mesquite)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz que mis amigos resorteros!

Hoy quiero echarle leña al fogón pos como no!

No todos los días se cumplen 4 decadas más un parsito verdad? es decir 42 y el parsito más hermoso que la vida me ha regalado... ya las verán.

Hace cosa de diez meses no conocía el Mezquite, ahora sé porque es una madera tan codiciada por la raza resortera jeje! muy rico veteado, noble para trabajar, colores sorprendentes y buen peso especifico. desde que se integró al SSF mi carnal Xidoo le admiré sus creaciones en mezquite y fue uno de los principales promotores de mi angurria (fiebre intensa, desesperación por obtener algo, frenesí incontrolable) por una horqueta en esta madera, antes de que yo pudiera tener ese placer de trabajar el mezquite Xidoo me ragaló un par de ellas ya terminadas, "La Tecolota" y "La Chapete" y algunas ramas en bruto para trabajarlas yo, y al tratarse de ramas esveltas el color de la madera tiende a colores claros alimonados, pero yo tenía ganas de una que tubiera tonos obscuros como los del corazón, para ello tenía que encontrar una horqueta suficientemente crecida para que ese corazón fuera robusto. y he aquí el resultado de esa angurria mis amigos...

Debido a que el agarre fabulosos de la Fufurufa me dejó gratamente convencido decidí hacer un clon de ella en puro corazón de mezquite. y la nombré simplemente "CLONIDAS"

Sin más demora aquí les dejo el bonche de imágenes. Ah! y porque no? les invito a acompañar este paseo visual con este maestrazo de la lira SRV ...cómo no! jeje!





Ahora sí... que las disfruten *Gracias Xidoo por la traducción*


Xidoo said:


> *Translation (or at least an attempt)*
> 
> What's Up Resortero friends??
> 
> ...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Segunda tanda de imágenes...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tercera Tanda jeje!

Aquí la conclusión de las imágenes mis amigos. Perdón por el abuzo sí están hartos de esto y desean que no lo vuelva a hacer sólo díganlo.

*Translation by Xidoo*


Xidoo said:


> Third round of images,
> 
> Here is the images conclution my friends, sorry for the abuse, if you are tired of this and wish me not do do it again, just say so.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Y como ahoy y justo hoy se vale que me consientan pos le toca a mi carnal Xidoo traducir o explicar lo que quise decir jeje! no demora mucho eh! es muy Lión pa esto del inglés! Ora que sí mi carnal Chaneke le entra al quite pos bien venido.

Creo que para un texto tan lleno de vocablos familiares no tiene sentido ponerlo en el traductor pues distorsionaría por completo lo que quiero decir.

Ah ! y aquí el parsito que les faltaba...

*And right now today and I consent to it after it's up to my brother oxide translate orexplain what I meant lol! does not take much eh! Lyons pa this is English! Yes my brother Ora Chaneke post gets to remove welcome.

I think for a text so full of familiar words makes no sense because the translator put itcompletely distorts what I mean.

Ah! and here the parasite that were missing ...
*


















MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU SENTIDO DEL HUMOR, PACIENCIA Y TOLERANCIA.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Trabajo increíble, un gran. Trabajo increíble, un gran. Trabajo increíble, un gran. Trabajo increíble, un gran. Trabajo increíble, un gran. Trabajo increíble, un gran. Trabajo increíble, un gran. Trabajo increíble, un gran.







​


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

appoligies for not understanding the language..... hey i struggle with my own !! ..... guitar player =







... Your skill =







.... I had no idea you put that much time and effort into your work..... amazing... Kids =


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Translation (or at least an attempt)*

What's Up Resortero friends??

Today, I want to light the fire, oh yeah!

Celebrating four decades and a parsito is not a daily event, right?? I mean fourty-two years of age and the most beautiful parsito that life has given me... you will see later.

Ten months ago, I did not know Mezquite wood, but now I know why this wood is so desired by the resortera race hehehe! Nice grain, noble wood to work, surpricing colors and a good specific weight. Since my carnal Xidoo got integrated to the SSF, I admired his mezquite creationgs and he was one of my main promotors of my "angurria" (intense fever, desesperation to get to own something, uncontrobable anxiety) for one fork of this kind of wood. Xidoo, gave me two finished slingshots, before I have the pleasure to work this wood, *"la Tecolota" y "la Chapete" *as well as some forks, so I could make some more myself. The forks were slim, the color of the wood has te tendency to show light colors and lemon like. I wanted to have one that have dark colors just like the heart of the mezquite wood has. I needed to find a log thick enough, so the hear would be robust. Here is the result of that "angurria" my friends...

I really like the grip I made on the* Fufurufa*, I as convinced to make a clon out of it in pure mezquite heart. I just name it *"CLONIDAS."*

OK without no more delays, I leave you with a bounch of images. Oh! And why not??I invite you to share this visual tour with this guitar master SRV... hehehe!

Now... enjoy.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I am in awe! That is amazing the work that goes into your shooters is impressive!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing. It is very impressive. Muchos Gracias! ( hope I spelled it right)


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Second round of images...


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Third round of images,

Here is the images conclution my friends, sorry for the abuse, if you are tired of this and wish me not do do it again, just say so.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is an awesome post! Thanks for the look at your process. Very very nice!!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Since today and just today it is justified to spoil me, then it is my carnal Xidoo turn to translate or explain what I wanted to say hehehe!! He does not take long to translate right?? He is like a lion about the English language, but if my carnal CHANEKE wants to do it, he is welcome to do so.

I think the text is full with slang that makes no sense, so it is not worth to use the translator since it will distort completly what I meant to say.

Ah! Here is the little corparsito that was missing...




THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR NICE SENSE OF HUMOR, PACIENT AND TOLERANCE.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Chepo , impresionante , que paciencia tienes que tener , la rama era gande y has sacado el corazon , ahora entiendo cuando hablais de la Mesquite.
El reportaje de fotografia genial .
Un abrazote , haces que







a la Mesquite.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work on some beautiful naturals!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Como diría nuestro orgullo el samuray de la canción Don Pedro Vargas mi querido amigo Xidoo...

"MUY AGRADECIDO... MUY AGRADECIDO... MUY AGRADECIDO"

How would our pride, the samurai of the song Don Pedro Vargas, my dear friend Xidoo ...

"VERY GRATEFUL ... VERY GRATEFUL ... VERY GRATEFUL "


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Mai Chepo,
Hay que darle gracias al Tloquenahuaque que tubo a bien el darnos su presencia hace cuarenta y dos años. ¿¿Que se le puede decir que quizas no se le haya dicho ya?? Simplemente de parte mia, que estos añitos sean solo los primeros pocos de muchos mas, pues a en este mundo nos hace falta gente como usted en unos cuantos millones nomas. Gracias no solo por contarme entre sus amigos, sino en la forma de referirse a mi como su carnal. Como ya lo habia dicho antes, el Xidoo es aste, que ni que.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

sometimes I think that you have too much time on your hands, man!!... WAY TOO MUCH TIME!!! GO AND BUY A T.V. OR SOMETHING!!! 









NAH!...  I'm just a bit jealous ... and I feel a little envious.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

sometimes I think that you have too much time on your hands, man!!... WAY TOO MUCH TIME!!! GO AND BUY A T.V. OR SOMETHING!!! 









NAH!...  I'm just a bit jealous ... and I feel a little envious.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for your nice comments as usual. sorry for not get an agreement before my friend Xidooo for translation lol!

But I think now we could play memorama slingshot ... and saw it, it too, it already! lol!


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

This is beautiful, elegant, simple and clean in her lines. The grain is perfect. Even the eye and the "eyebrow" are prefect. It is another fine piece of mesquite. Bravo!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

YonakaYamako said:


> This is beautiful, elegant, simple and clean in her lines. The grain is perfect. Even the eye and the "eyebrow" are prefect. It is another fine piece of mesquite. Bravo!


You are very kind friend YonakaYamako, I see that now arrive early to the appointment lol! thanks foryour comments


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont know how i missed this yesterday, you have to be one of the best natural makers ive seen, your work is fantastic, love it, jeff


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

And that's how godness is made


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> And that's how godness is made


Aras is very encouraging to know that my task like a slingshoters youngs


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ask Xidoo to translate if you don't understand

Are all of your slingshots made from these chunky naturals? What do you use to cut the wood until the middle ? An axe?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aras said:


> Ask Xidoo to translate if you don't understand Are all of your slingshots made from these chunky naturals? What do you use to cut the wood until the middle ? An axe?


You have an excellent secretary Aras, Xidoo got me notice of your question lol! And I also helped with the translation of the reply lol!

Con la ayuda de Xidoo: 
Aras: Not all of my natural forks come from a large branch. In order to make a fork completly of mezquite heart is indispensable a large branch. To remove the outer material of the branch I use a little axel or a light machete, this way I have more control on how deep the cut goes into the wood, otherwise this could be fatal to the resortera. It will be too hard to erease all those marks left behind. Sometimes I use wood files, or a metal hand saw to remove material in way more under control, but if you have a band sand, your are very lucky hahahaha that tool saves alot of time and sweat. 
Here some pictures of the machete that I use to cut branches and also to remove wood and some other tools I use.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for reply Chepo! I've oiled a natural for the first time. It looks fantastic! I'll get some practice with naturals and I hope one day I'll make nice slingshots as yours...


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful slingshot Chepo, you are a true craftsman.
Martin


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i could allways tell by the outcome u put alot of effort and pride into your slingshots i can now see the real work of a true craftsman !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A great work and an excellent tutorial. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aras said:


> A great work and an excellent tutorial. Thanks a lot!


Thanks, comments and comforting me and relieve my sorrow abuse images.lol!


----------

